# New mice, are they astrex?



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey all my parents picked me up some mice as i wasnt feeling great today, i thought they were going to be normals. but when they got back all have curley coats. most are dove/dove tans a couple chocs a agouti and a argentee. i got 10 in total

iv never owned astrex so not sure if they are. any help would be great


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Lovely looking mice.

I wish my parents would come back with some mice for me lol.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They are lovely


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Look it to me.loverly


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

There proper nice, id love a curly haired mouse


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning mice!  They are curly, that's for sure; I am not sure if it is a recessive or dominant that's making them look that way, but they are beautiful indeed. Are they from a pet shop or breeder?


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

That`s typical. I have placed Ads on here and elsewhere seeking Astrex mice, and got no response, and your parents just happen to come back with some.
My parents were never that obliging!!

Very pretty mice. Well done you


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

im guessing from a breeder who gave up as they were going to be snake food but my brother got them and my parents got them from him for me, i dont know what the parents are, if they are full astrex or just showing the curley coats now, i was told they are 6 weeks old. i dont know what sexes they are as after a couple pics i put them back in the settle. will have to take a peek later and see what we have, knowing my luck there all boys lol.

if there are any girls when there old enough il pair some off to breed and see how the babies come out, weather curley or normal coats  im guessing the gene must be there even if not pure astrex for the coats to loook like this


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Even if they lose their curls as they get older they are still very pretty mice. The ones pictured are beauties. I`d snap them up


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Are they mixed up together? If they are really 6 weeks they might be breeding age already! I would separate them into boys and girls as soon as you can or you will have unplanned pregnancies! Really really beautiful mice!! I would love some Astrex one day =)


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

there rather small still ot sure if they are 6 weeks, but yes il part them up in to boy girl groups.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

here is a shot of them all turns out there is 11 not 10


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------

